# 150 gr in Savage 270 wsm?



## garyk (Mar 27, 2004)

Considering buying a Savage 270 wsm/7mm mag/300 wsm. Gun will be used primarily in Alaska for Sheep/Goats/Caribou and moose. Would like a 150gr slug for moose but the Savage 270 wsm has 1 in 11 twist, and at least one bullet manufacturer (Berger) says 1 in 10 is recommended for 150 gr. I do have a Tikka t3 270wsm and while I can get less than moa with handloads and 130 gr coreloks, I cannot get less than moa with 150gr.. including Fusion, Winchester Ballistic silvertips or the XP3. Any of you having good success with a 150 gr load in a Savage 270wsm? Intend to go with Accustock gun (as well as accutrigger). Or should I just step up to the 7mm mag or 300 wsm. Thanks!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 270. not a wsm. And it does not like 150's at all. I'm talking a 2-3" group at a hundred. Then I tried a 130 gr and tightened the groups up to about an inch.

I would say go on up to the 7mag atleast. jsut my .02.......


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Of those I'd go with the 7mm Rem mag with bullets between 160-175grs for the critters listed.Throw Alaskan bears in and I'd also look hard at the .340 Weby.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

if you already have a rifle in 270 wsm I would go after somthing bigger like the 300 wsm or winchester mag or even 325 wsm especially for a big tough annimal like a moose, my brother in law baught a savage weather warrior with a detachable mag last year in 325wsm and just loves the rifle and boy does it do a number on a whitetail only down side is ammo cost


----------

